# Acetone in a  parts cleaner ???



## Pipes (Jul 2, 2006)

OK I know MOST if not all of us have gotten CA on us !! Me I do all the time when Iam really busy ! I was thinking I have one a those Small Parts washer things with a pump &gt; That is fire proof and I think a LOT of you have saw large ones in Gas stations and maybe shop class yrs ago ! Anyway like I said I have this new Parts washer I bought cheap a few yrs ago and NO use for it !!! Do you guys think filling it with acetone to was CA off with would be OK  ???Iam not sure ..would it need to be in a sealed container ..I think this little parts washer  holds a gal or so maybe a tad more ...Anyway what ya think ?? Is It a NON started stupid or a good idea ????[:I][?]





http://affordablepipes.com/



http://affordablepipes.com/the_pen_stop.htm


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 2, 2006)

Acetone will suposedly absorb through the skin and is toxic.  Don't think it would be a good idea to use it as a wash.  Why not just peel it off?


----------



## Pipes (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />Acetone will suposedly absorb through the skin and is toxic.  Don't think it would be a good idea to use it as a wash.  Why not just peel it off?



Iam not concerned about it being toxic the world is toxic these days even a cast Iron skillet ia kill ya []

I just hate peeling the stuff I use acetone all the time have for yrs to get CA off.... Nail salons use it all day everyday ..I doubt it a kill me befor a drunk  in car does  IMO thou only  ...

I just was wondering if it would be ok in one a those parts washers ?? Heck everything we use is toxic some way even wood []...But then I will eat a Mickey D's double cheese burger and I know those a KILL YA []



http://affordablepipes.com/

http://affordablepipes.com/the_pen_stop.htm


----------



## johncrane (Jul 3, 2006)

SPOT ON THERE PIPES.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 3, 2006)

I READ SOME WHERE ON A WEBB SITE A GUY WAS PUTTING ACETONE IN HIS PETROL 50/60ML PER TANK.AND WAS GETTING 50 K/S EXTRA PER TANK A LOT OF BLOKES IN THE TOYOTA SURF CLUB ARE DOING IT TO .ACETONE MUST BE GOOD FOR A LOT USES.


----------



## loglugger (Jul 3, 2006)

I have used gas and diesel mixed in one but as you were saying I think that acetone would evaporate very fast if it wasnâ€™t sealed. 
Bob


----------



## johncrane (Jul 3, 2006)

GUYS HERE ARE USEING IT IN THERE DIESELS .I have not tryed it in mine yet but will after all the test are done. they only use small amounts BETTER GET OFF THIS SUBJECT AND BACK ON TO PENS.IT IS ON THE INTERNET IF YOU WOULDLIKE TO LOOK IT UP


----------



## leehljp (Jul 3, 2006)

I would think that it is too evaporative to be effective. Use it one time and the next day, it would be 80% gone. I do two things: 1. use rubber gloves like doctors wear, and 2. for what glue I do get on my hands, I use acetone in a paper towell. Let it set a few seconds and wipe off.

If I didn't use gloves, I am sure I would be looking for a solution like you are. []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 3, 2006)

I would put it in a plastic squeese bottle. (I think it would not mely with Nylon, but youmay want to place it in an empty coffee can the first day) Don't put it in a parts washer it will be gone in days. I have a metal magnet dish that I use to wash lacquer off bushings and my spray rods. I just let it sit over night to get rid of the left over. Next morning it is all gone.


----------



## woodwish (Jul 3, 2006)

I have used acetoen for years in a squirt bottle while silkscreening t-shirts to remove ink.  Works fine in a plastic squeeze bottle.  We bought the small bottles at a beauty supply place that I think were designed to hold hair coloring.  When I get CA or other stuff on my hands I squirt a little on a paper towel and it works fine to clean my hands.  It has a very high flash point (I think that is the right term) so it evaporates VERY quickly.  I think in any parts cleaner I have ever seen that this evaporation would be a real problem.  In a buddies shop that has a parts cleaner he uses diesel fuel with some magic stuff added, and it really does not evaporate very fast so it's not a problem.

Some advice for newbies with acetone- it may be toxic to lab rats but that really doesn't bother me since I don't drink it or soak my hands in it for long periods, but it is extremely flammable.  I usually put some on a paper towel and walk outside while cleaning my hands just to keep the fumes out of the shop, and then throw the used towel in my outdoor fire pit to dry or spread out over a railing.  Do NOT wade it up and toss in a trash can without allowing to dry out first.  

If you insist on keeping around the shop in open containers please read the other threads on fire extinguishers and preprogramming 911 in your phone!  [}]


----------



## Daniel (Jul 3, 2006)

First I suspect there woudl be an evaporation issue.
two I have never used one of the washers you speak of but I assume they are made to have solvents in them???
lastly, I have had experiences with some acids eating things I didn't expect them to. one example was using Hydrochloric Acid to clean concrete. we pored it into a buck and the plastic had no problem. we then decided to put it in a garden sprayer to speed up getting it spread around. it promptly ate the rubber seals out of the sprayer. we then used a window washing mop to try and spread it. the cloth part of the mop had no problem but the acid ate the Mylard cloth that held the rest of the mop together. we anded up using just plain old nylon push brooms and had no problem.
Acetone is used all the time in all sorts of situations so I would not think there is a huge concern. remember although they do use it in nail salons, they are also required to have ventilation systems that are unreal.


----------



## rtparso (Jul 3, 2006)

Pipes
If you are talking about an electric or an air bubler think about the fire hazard. As far as acetone in fuel, remember acetone attracts water.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 3, 2006)

OK another question is acetone the only stuff that a remove  CA ??? I doubt disel will and I don't think Karosene will anything with a LOW flash point that a get ca off ?? and NOT evaporate away fast in one these parts washers ??? because if we had something like this you could get IMO a LOT a use outa one these little parts washer things !





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 3, 2006)

Guy - I'd try nalgene bottles.  A simple squirt bottle with an air-tight, snap-off cap should give you easy access and retard evaporation.  If your washer has any rubber parts, they will be dissolved by the acetone, so I don't think that idea will work well for you.

As for those who continue to propagate the myth of acetone being toxic, check out http://www.epa.gov/IRIS/toxreviews/0128-tr.pdf .  The human body, under the right conditions, PRODUCES acetone.  Also, while acetone can produce physical discomfort, the effects are temporary and go away once you remove yourself to fresh air.  As long as you aren't "huffing" it or leaving it opened in a poorly ventilated area, the risks with acetone are small.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, I admit I was probably wrong on the Acetone absorption.  I have just always heard that but after digging on the net it apears that the risk is very slight.  Maybe I was thinking about DNA?  Is it dangerous on the skin?

Believe me, I am not one to worry about little things like this.  I do, however, worrry about the truely dangerous stuff and for some reason I was under the impression that acetone was one of them.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 3, 2006)

Lou, thanks for the link - in my skimming it seems that occasional use poses no real health problems. Glad to know that.

Chris


----------



## Pipes (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rtparso_
> <br />Pipes
> If you are talking about an electric or an air bubler think about the fire hazard. As far as acetone in fuel, remember acetone attracts water.



It is made to hold flammalbles !! so Fire with normal use and low combustibles is a NON issue IMO ! As shops and a ton a places use these all the time they been around for yrs !! IMO usd with resonable care there very safe ! just IMHO thou //



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Pipes (Jul 3, 2006)

WE all gotta die a somthing woodworking and the things I use to go with it is as good a way as any IMO :O) ...I have no death wish BUT Iam sure not gona go around woried about everthing I do as most things in excess a kill ya including air []


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 3, 2006)

Pipes, you have apparently already made up your mind that you are going to use Acetone in an open container. Yes, it is an open container because it is not sealed. 

I encourage you to do this, but please come back in 10 years and tell us that it was the right thing to have done.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Pipes, you have apparently already made up your mind that you are going to use Acetone in an open container. Yes, it is an open container because it is not sealed.
> 
> I encourage you to do this, but please come back in 10 years and tell us that it was the right thing to have done.



actually your WRONG I just set it up today and put karosene in it  like it was meant for and am gona keep it set up just for cleaning old tools and parts and such !! I also SMOKE Iam sure many many a you THINK thats just awful and a KILL ME :O) like I said befor I don't wana die a old age in a home anyway !!!to much worry these days about everthing that a KILL ya IMHO ! Iam sure someone a tell us soon that these PC's a KILL us ..I wana get busy living not  sit here and DIE :O) jk.....  yrs ago we just knew a person died didn't know he was having fun and enjoying himself that killed HIM :O)I been told many many times wood dust a kill me I use normal caution dust collector and a mask on certain woods thats it !!!  Iam not gona turn wood dressed like a space man to live a few yrs longer JUST IMHO now its not worth it ...And IMHO would take all the enjoyment out of it  FOR ME and a little CA fumes and what have ya really really don't concern me ! Like I said I use what I deem NORMAL caution and thats it !

To each his own as long as it makes YOU happy ..Maybe its the CA fumes that put the smile on my face LOL.....[] Maybe thats why iam a bit diffrent []





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## aggiengr (Jul 5, 2006)

I put acetone in a baby food jar to clean my bushings.  It works great!  I pull the bushings out with a hex screwdriver and dry on a shop towel (thick paper towel).  This way I don't get too much on my hands.  However, I have to dump the acetone out or it will evaporate while rusting and ruining my bushings.  I recycle the acetone (use it again) by storing it in an empty plastic bottle between uses.  Works for me, but everyone has their tricks.  

I don't think I would use it in a larger container unless I was washing large items repeatedly in the same day.  I just don't see a way to keep it from evaporating here in Texas!!


----------

